
Alchemy is secretly fixing blockchain’s node nightmare – Techcrunch - joeykrug
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/17/alchemy-blockchain/
======
ootan
Pretty ambitious, but I think as the blockchain app industry develops this
could become an indispensable platform. Once deep fakes start having serious
consequences, there will be a rush to have source of truth for all kinds of
applications and media, and every dapp will use something like this.

